

Barry Warsaw: Lessons in porting (python-dbus) to Python 3  - sho_hn
http://www.wefearchange.org/2011/12/lessons-in-porting-to-python-3.html

======
sho_hn
Seems to me like there's an emerging consensus to go for single-codebase over
using a 2to3 pass during build.

